# Alright, talk to me about Staffpad and what I need



## Rodney Money (Jul 8, 2020)

My mind for the past 3 days has only been thinking about Staffpad, and dang it I have a brand new custom bass trumpet also! Lol. I am definitely a write out the score composer, so please speak to me like I’m an idiot because simply, I am to be honest. What do I need to get started?

I guess I need a IPad Pro 1st? Then download the app and libraries. What do I use for speakers? No audio interface? Just headphones now? I am guessing I can bounce the notation to Finale for a polished score? And what’s the general consensus concerning which sample libraries are responding best to Staffpad? 

Thank ya!


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 8, 2020)

Rodney, I think you'll get more replies if you ask this question in the shiny-new Staffpad subform just beneath this one. I myself am too new to SP to provide much help.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 8, 2020)

Let me check that out! I feel like I’m about to start all over after 20 years!


----------



## Bollen (Jul 10, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> My mind for the past 3 days has only been thinking about Staffpad, and dang it I have a brand new custom bass trumpet also! Lol. I am definitely a write out the score composer, so please speak to me like I’m an idiot because simply, I am to be honest. What do I need to get started?
> 
> I guess I need a IPad Pro 1st? Then download the app and libraries. What do I use for speakers? No audio interface? Just headphones now? I am guessing I can bounce the notation to Finale for a polished score? And what’s the general consensus concerning which sample libraries are responding best to Staffpad?
> 
> Thank ya!


Since I can't seem to find which one is the StaffPad subforum I'll just reply to you here...

Yes, you will need either an iPad or a Surface Pro (I have version 3 of the latter). Personally I have none of the fancy libraries and instead I just bought a few of the missing gaps in the previous version (a couple of guitars, the choir and the accordion). I really don't see the point of spending that much money on something I can't control i.e. I think they only sound semi-decent for film or large orchestral (very much in the romantic style) and very little use for more experimental, jazz or chamber.

Be prepared to change to your handwriting (maybe), I had to change making notes rounded to slashes after 20 years of writing them like that! Not a big issue, I got used to it after about 3 months. You'll also learn a few quirks along the way, like inputting notes and rhythms first, dynamics and articulations AFTER you've "validated" the bar... And other things like that.

It really is a lovely piece of software, especially for those of us that just "write" music. It's not as fast as writing on paper, but considering how much time it saves you making parts, then it is considerably faster. However, not anywhere near as fast as your regular notation program with a MIDI keyboard.

Let me know if that helps!


----------

